

Piazza opens college homework site to recruiters - 650REDHAIR
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/02/24/piazza-opens-college-homework-site-to-recruiters/

======
beliu
We used Piazza heavily inside Stanford CS and it was definitely a big step up
from mailing lists and pine. Am curious to see how well this compares to
StackOverflow Careers, both from a recruiter and candidate perspective.

